# Wie weit muss Sattelstütze mind. im Rahmen sein?



## Bayer (22. August 2008)

Sorry für die dumme Frage, ich fahr im Moment ein Fritzz mit einer Syntace P6 Stütze. Diese lies sich aber nicht voll versenken u so hab ich sie absägen lassen. Jetzt ist nur das Problem das wenn ich sie in für den Uphill herauszieh nur noch ca 7 cm im Rahmen sind. Ist das zu wenig, u wenn ja kann ich am Rahmen was kaputt machen? 

Danke für Antworten


----------



## Janus1972 (22. August 2008)

kinners, was sind das für fragen. es gibt den techtalk und du hast mit sicherheit deinen cubehändler der dir die frage beantworten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Zoidberg77 (22. August 2008)

Super Antwort...
Normalerweise ist eine Markierung auf der Sattelstütze eingeprägt.


----------



## flyingscot (22. August 2008)

Dr.Zoidberg77 schrieb:


> Super Antwort...
> Normalerweise ist eine Markierung auf der Sattelstütze eingeprägt.



Die aber nicht mehr stimmt, wenn man sie abgesägt hat...

1. auf einer nicht abgesägten P6 die Markierung ausmessen
2. Gucken ob die Unterkante der Sattelstütze bis unter die Unterkante des Obererrohrs im Rahmen reicht, das ist üblicherweise das Minimum für den Rahmen.


----------



## fatz (22. August 2008)

hab das abgesaegte ende noch rumliegen. kann ich dir die tage mal ausmessen......


----------



## Bayer (22. August 2008)

ah das wär super!!!


----------



## Piefke (22. August 2008)

Ich hab mal an meiner abgesägten gemessen, hab mich damals auch an der Originallänge orientiert, meine steckt voll ausgezogen 10,5 cm im Rahmen.
7 cm erscheinen mir zu wenig, kommt aber auch darauf an, wie lang das herausstehende Ende ist.


----------



## fatz (22. August 2008)

der abgesaegte stutzen ist 12cm lang. an der schnittkante sieht man allerdings genau die dickenangabe.
der min.-strich ist noch n bissl hoeher (hab wohl doch auf zweimal abgesaegt). mit 13-14cm bist du auf
der sicheren seite. mein gefuehl sagt mir das 10cm auch reichen sollten. immerhin sind die letzten 10cm
der p6 nur carbon ohne alurohr innen drin.


----------



## Lion77 (24. August 2008)

Hallo...

ansonsten gilt Mindesteinstecktiefe Rahmen = mind. Unterkannte Oberrohr


----------

